# My weekend is stuffed :(



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

After talking up about going fishing in the kayak all week, I managed to steam burn my left hand today while cleaning a BBQ at work today. A trip to the hospital, some morphine and about two hours later I get told by the doctor that I have to have daily dressing changes and can't get it wet for a week! Having organised the weekend off for my fishing adventures to try and

a) catch something decent in my yak (only been out twice)
b) get some runs on the board in the monthly comp

You can imagine how dissapointed I am.  Can't even hold a rod to go fishing in my stink boat!

Oh well I guess I can spend some quality time with the missus and child instead.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Unfortunate Wayne. Hope all goes well in your recovery. There is always next month


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bad luck Wayne, being a burn imagine thats uncomfortable, this would be a good time to do more customising of the yak and retain your yakfishing interest while you mend :wink:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

bad luck there mate..... hope it heals well and you can get back fishing soon


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeMzUggAADFfgAASQOcAAJBAWIA/79+wMAES0g1T9Im0hpiNCA00NMg1T0wmhEeoD0QG1ADQJpRtNNJ6nlAZAAQDiA7254rred2jsPTxmbxwIvLHNOpDjN1SMu0PtNWRX9mMkQl3KrTglPTzaQSwyxc6po1BetbSGYaGA2jHyjSRwdYBkPk3XkiSbkM8NzLNbx3yrfUqb/p7cRUMcGuFPt9vSrxSg1bhjhktLDMqhRVADOmwBNUCC2iVM5nFb8jF9jRKmFubucKELC6ALOUS5qqE7OaGuOK4T0Ntghirc6Ms+vMg4yLyrmSoUBccoVyGjxKMJJtqHKDMpmiY9EdeTOQdkNvi0FjFze0ieZgYRzmTEoymv8XckU4UJDjM1IIA


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

In a few days time you might be able to wear a glove, tape it up, thats if you get desperate enough. Worked fine when I had stiches from my fishing knife. Get better soon.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

Sorry to hear about your accident. Sounds really agonizing. On the bright side, its a wound that will heal, and you will be back in business one day soon.

Cheers Andybear 8)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Went to get dressing changed today and doc says it doesn't look too bad. She said if I can grip the paddle the salt water would do the wound good. So I will tentatively try it tomorrow morning. Won't be paddling far though.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your accident Wayne, good luck on the paddle tomorrow.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

GDay Wayne

Mate Talk to DaveyG when he got hurt he had his lovely wife droping him to the launch site unloading the Yak and settin it up for him, think she even carried him down to the water and placed him in the bloody thing,

HA........That DaveyG is a sly old fox 8)

Hope your paddle goes well mate and a speedy recovery to you man. A 10 kg fish of any description will make you forget about your burns.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

I did a similar thing when a teenager, the night b4 leaving for a 5 day canoe paddle down the Mary river.

My mum dropped a cup of tea on my lap, accident. Lots of blistered skin and lack of it in my groin. Still managed to go just had to stay out of the water and redo a dressing every night.

Wayne, I can relate, Hope it gets better soon mate.

Not only will you be itching for a paddle you'll be itching when it starts healing.

Take care


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Find an Aloe Vera plant and apply the gel.
It's great stuff.


----------

